# Telefoníca/Movistar



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

There are many threads slagging off Telefónica so here is one with a difference. I reported a fault on my line at about 5.0pm yesterday afternoon and they called me back at 8.0am this morning to confirm that it had been fixed. My only complaint is that they woke me up but, then, people have always got to find something to complain about!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have no issues with them. 
When our 'special offer' ran out a year or so ago and our monthly bill doubled I switched to another provider.
After a month of very poor service I went back to Movistar.
Now I get a new 'special offer' as soon as the old one runs out.


----------

